# Eastern Mangroves Residences



## Jhou (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello would welcome any feedback on Eastern Mangroves Residences.
Looks spectacular, nice view, restaurants, promenade 
Are there any issues?
Thanks


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

just one issue, it's expensive


----------

